# Reloj con Cronometro Digital



## CheFabricio (Sep 6, 2007)

bueno ya se como funcionan la logica secuencial y los contadores sincronos y asincronos ademas de su diseño....
mi duda seria respecto en el workbench he encontrado un integrado que me va servir para hacer un reloj y cronometro. el integrado es (contador BCD 74192) pero no se cual es la configuracion de sus patillas quisiera que me proporcionaran un ejemplo de testeo de ese integrado con algo de explicacion.

y si me pudieran brindar un diseño de un Reloj con Cronometro Digital me seria de gran ayuda...


atte.
Saludos
Fabricio


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 16, 2007)

aqui puedes bajar la hoja de datos del 74192
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/23048/STMICROELECTRONICS/74192.html
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/23048/STMICROELECTRONICS/74192.html
y aqui hay un reloj que monté:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/diagrama-bloques-reloj-digital-9491/
lastima no encuentro la foto


----------



## zgouki (Sep 17, 2007)

Que funciones te gustaria que tuviera el reloj ?
Si nos dices mas datos te podriamos ayudar mas eficientemente.


----------



## damperez (Abr 4, 2009)

necesito un cronometro con dos digitos de segundos y dos digitos en las centesimas de segundo, que tenga LAPS 
y que me las valla mostrando gracias,.


----------



## rodr (Jun 2, 2011)

disculpa ya q estas con esto del cronometro.... mira yo necesito un cronometro con precision a la 1/1000 segundos... o 1/10000... ej muy complikdo??? como crees q podria hacerlo por facor si alguien me puee dar una mano de paso...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2011)

Hola rodr

Si estás citando a los que originaron este tema su última intervencion está fechada: 04/Abr/2009.

Sin embargo te podría ayudar si me das más datos del cronómetro que pretendes realizar.
Qué contador utilizarías, o sería con Flip-Flop's, o con qué IC's lo pretendes realizar.
Dices que requieres una resolución(Precisión) de milesimas y diez-milesimas de segundos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodr (Jun 4, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola rodr
> 
> Si estás citando a los que originaron este tema su última intervencion está fechada: 04/Abr/2009.
> 
> ...



Primero, gracias por tu respuesta... no me habia dado cuenta de la fecha de su ultima... jeje...
Bueno te explico no sabria con cual hacerlo tal vez el que sea mas efeciciente(o cual me aconsejas)... me habian dicho que usara cristales de cuarzo... no se que tal funcionara eso... bueno y en si el cronometro es solo una parte del proyecto... luego necesito tomar ese tiempo calculado por el cronometro como un valor y realizar una division entre una constante y mi tiempo calculado... que tampoco sabria como hacerlo...
PD.: Soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica... recien toy por empezar mi segundo semestre pero me agrada bastante y keria ir aprendiendo mas....


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 4, 2011)

Hola rodr

Qué simulador utilizas ?.

El utilizar un cristal de cuarzo te da una frecuencia más estable, sin embargo a este le afecta la temperatura pero para lo que quieres hacer supongo que es la mejor opción.
Habría que dividir la frecuencia de ese oscilador hasta obtener pulsos de 1 diez milésima de segundo para el primer contador. El que contara esas diez milésimas de segundo.

Ahora bien: de qué resolución sería el cronómetro que pretendes hacer ?. 
Solo las que mencionaste ?. (con precisión a la 1/1,000 segundos... o 1/10,000...)

Ve buscando aquí en el foro: Osciladores con cristal de cuarzo.
Y decide cuál utilizar. Hazlo en tu simulador y pruébalo.

El cronómetro en si solo son una serie de contadores conectados en cascada para el cual te recomiendo el 74LS190 el cual es un contador de décadas fácil de manejar.

Adjunta aquí el circuito oscilador que hayas seleccionado. Preferentemente en el tipo de archivo que genera tu simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodr (Jun 5, 2011)

Holaa Mr. Carlos, como esta?

De nuevo gracias por tu respuesta... una pregunta que me surgio de lo que escribio, que tanto me afecta la temperatura??? por que el proyecto tiene que trabajar "outdoor"... y estar bajo el sol o en el frio... no se si en ese caso la mejor opcion cambiaria a ser otra...
Por cierto mi simulador es el electronic workbench... (.ewb), o la version actualizada el Circuit Design Suite 11.0(o multisim)) (.ms11) (el segundo es mas completo pero el primero es super liviano no pasa de los 8 megas), si gusta tambien podemos trabajar en el que usted tenga solo me dice cual es para que lo descargue.
Sobre los cristales y el 74LS190... he buscado en el foro y en otras parte estube leyendo acerca los cristales y me cuesta un poco comprenderlos creop al igual que el contador, le agradeceria si me pudiera dar una manito con eso tambien, o recomendarme algun libro.
Sobre la precision si lo minimo necesario seria 1/10,000 (diezmilesima) o si es posible 1/100000, y como es que se divide la frecuencia del cristal para lograr los pulsos?

Si quiere tambien este es mi correo Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com tal vez sea mas facil comunicarnos por ahi, GRACIAS de nuevo!...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola rodr

Mencioné que el cristal varía con la temperatura porque es una característica intrínseca del cristal la cual hay que tener en cuenta cuando se utilizan.
Los relojes, cualquiera que estos sean, están garantizados que la máxima variación podría llegar a 1 minuto por año.
Si consideramos que el año tiene 52 semanas la variación sería alrededor de 1 segundo por semana.
Aquí está incluida la variación por temperatura.
A esta característica de los relojes se le llama LONG TERM Stability, estabilidad a largo plazo o tiempo.

Pero como tu cronómetro se utilizaría en periodos cortos de tiempo la variación del oscilador seria despreciable.
Sin embargo mientras más resolución pidas si tendrías que tener en cuenta esa variación por temperatura.
Pero aquí hay que considerar otro factor: Qué o Quien detendría el Cronómetro o tomaría su lectura para efectuar una acción ?. Si es por medio de un botón que alguien presiona, la tardanza en la reacción de presionar el botón es grandísima comparada contra algún cambio en el oscilador por efecto de cualquier perturbación ya sea por temperatura, vibración, campos electromagnéticos Etc. Así que aquí parecería que la estabilidad del oscilador a base de cristal es muy mala.

En cuanto al simulador:
Tu puedes simular el oscilador a cristal con el Multisim11 que dices tener. Con este mismo puedes ir desarrollando tu proyecto.
Te estoy adjuntando el oscilador desarrollado con el simulador LiveWire. Este es solo de ejemplo, Tú lo puedes desarrollar en Multisim.
Yo puedo abrir archivos en Multisim11 que me adjuntes aquí.
Sin embargo el simulador que más utilizo es el CircuitMaker y en segundo termino el LiveWire.

Para dividir la frecuencia solo hay que “meter” esa frecuencia a un contador. En el primer BIT de salida la frecuencia se divide entre 2, en el siguiente entre 4 Etc.

No está permitido, en este foro, continuar con un tema por correo electrónico así que habría que continuar por aquí.
Es, digamos, lo mismo, si tu escribes algo aquí me llega por coreo electrónico.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodr (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr Carlos...

Estuve haciendo el circuito en el Multisim 11.0, t*E*ngo una duda sobre en donde conectar en mi 4060 B *POR*q*UE* varia un poco respecto al integrado de su imagen... y tambien m*E* preguntaba como exactament funciona este... si me puede dar una mano con eso tambien si no e*S* mucho molestar.
Por cierto el cronometro *SE* activa con 2 sensores q*UE* se activan cuando un objeto pasa una barrera cubierta por un laser... y luego de una distancia q*UE* es mi constante que le comentaba hace 2 mensajes... y otra barrera que desactivaria el cronometro... pero esta distancia es bastante pequeña no mas de 50 cm. y la velocidad con la q*UE* pasa el cuerpo supera lo*S* 100 Km/h... *POR* eso necesito la alta precisión en mi cronometro...

Gracias de nuevo

olvide adjuntar jeje aqui lo dejo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola rodr

Lo que hace el 4060B es lo siguiente:
El cristal y los demás componentes conectados a él hacen que el cristal oscile.
Esta oscilación (Frecuencia) es dividida internamente por Flip-Flip’s.
Por terminales 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 13, 14, y 15 va saliendo una frecuencia dividida entre 2.
Para que lo comprendas mejor es necesario estudiar las hojas de datos de este 4060B las cuales las puedes encontrar aquí: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/

El cronómetro no es masque varios contadores conectados en cascada. Ya tú verías cuando deben iniciar a contar y cuando deben detenerse.
Te recomiendo el contador 74LS190 para desarrollar tu cronómetro.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Acabo de notar que la maya formada por el cristal R2, C1 y C2 debe estár conectada entre los PIN’s 10 y 11. Tú la tienes conectada entre los PIN’s 10 y 12. por lo tanto el Botón Tambien está mal conectado, debe ir al PIN 12 y no al PIN 11 Como lo tienes.


----------



## rodr (Jun 13, 2011)

Mr Carlos

Como esta... le cuento que estuve buscando mas al respecto para poder entender bien... pero tuve problemas al conectar el contador el 74LS190... y... sobre el oscilador que habiamos hecho, tengo una duda,por que al ponerlo en el multisim y conectar el osciloscopio para ver como quedaba parece que tuviera un retraso d*E* como 10 *POR*q*UE* el osciloscopio tarda ese tiempo *E*n mostar algo, y si pongo un led pa*RA* probar *IGUAL* tarda un tiempo en empezar a estar intermitente, ahh y tambien.. la grafica que tengo no es del todo cuadrada... mi voltaje no va de 0 a 10... si no que que le toma un tiempo de 8e-10 llegar a 10
Por favor si me puede ayudar con las conexiones del 74190..
Le adjunto los datos que me da mi oscilocopio, pa que vea el retraso, y como va subiendo gradualmente a lo*S* 10 V.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola rodr

Probablemente se trate ese retardo que mencionas por la respuesta de tu PC o por las opciones del Multisim o por las opciones del osciloscopio.
Verifica esto.

Olvidaste adjuntar los datos de tu osciloscopio. 

A cuales conexiones del 74190 te refieres ?… todas ellas vienen en las hojas de datos de él.
Las cuales puedes encontrar aquí: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodr (Jun 13, 2011)

jeje ahora si lo adjunte.... si, a lo mejor e*S* problema de multisim, o de la pc...
lo de las conexiones... el 74190 q*UE* t*E*ngo *E*n *E*l multisim es un poco diferente, y por eso no se donde conectar las cosas le adjunto una foto de como se ve el 74190 mas para ver si me puede dar una mano...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola rodr

Dices: El 74190 que tienes en Multisim es un poco diferente.
Diferente a Qué ?.

Las entradas de datos son como en cualquier otro, PIN’s 15, 1, 10, 9.
La entrada ~CTEN es el habilitador del Clock, cierta cuando es baja(0) PIN 4.
La entrada ~LOAD es para cargar los datos en A, B, C, y D en QA, QB, QC, QD. Cierta cuando es baja(0). PIN 5.
La entrada ~U/D es para que el contador cuente hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Si es 1 cuanta en una dirección si es 0 cuenta en la otra dirección. PIN 5.
La entrada CLK es es a donde se aplican los pulsos para ser contados. PIN 14.
Las salidas QA, QB, QC, QD. Son donde indica cuantos pulsos ha contado o los datos que se pasaron de las entradas A, B, C, D. PIN’s 3, 2, 6, 7.
La salida MIN/MAX se hace alta cuando el contador llega a 9, al siguiente pulso en CLK se hace baja. PIN 12.
La salida ~RC0 se hace baja cuando el contador llega a 9, al siguiente pulso en CLK se hace alta. PIN 13.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodr (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr. Carlos

Ahhhh... es que no podía interpretarlo en la datasheet... claro ahora ya entiendo... no sabia para que era cada una :S , ahora si, gracias.


----------



## rodr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr Carlos

Como esta... tenia unas cuantas preguntas... le cuento que no consegui el cristal de 32 k... lo minimo q*UE* ue logre conseguir fue uno de 3 M...
Tenia un problema con mi contador(este era solo una prueba para ver *POR *q*UE* no m*E* funcionaba el contador)... mire aqui adjunto para que lo vea y si puede decirme que esta mal... En la entrada CLK puse un Clock, en la entrada ~CTEN que me dijo que habilitaba el contador, segun entendi deberia estar a tierra para que habilite no es cierto?... (tambien probe poniendola en 5v), en load en este que le mando no puse nada... y a las entradas tampoco... (load habilita las entradas no ves?, si no voy a usar las entradas entonces no necesitaria habilitarlas no ves?... (tambien probe habilitandola)... y a las salidas le puse probadores... lo hago correr... pero no funciona... por favor si me puede ayudar...
(Tambien le adjunto el archivo en multisim)
Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola rodr

Perdón por tanta tardanza. Tenía que atender algunos asuntos.

Espero que esta información te sirva todavía.
Ve la imagen adjunta, en ella encontrarás las terminales del contador que te falta por conectar para que funcione.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodr (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello Mr. Carlos

Como esta?, gracias!! le cuento que me sirvio... lo acabo de armar el circuito ta funcionando bien... Gracias de nuevo... Luego le cuento como sigue, y si tengo alguna duda jeje.

Gracia*S*...!


----------



## blasters (Jun 21, 2011)

Bueno tengo una duda la cual creo que no cabe en nada de lo explicado en otros temas y quiero que me ayuden si no es mucha molestia bueno soy nuevo y comenzare espero ser claro....

El problema consiste en que estoy haciendo un proyecto en si practicando estoy haciendo con ayuda de un contador una secuencia de pulsos por haci decirlo el cual con ayuda de 2 displays el primer display tiene la cuenta de 0-5 pero al momento de llegar a 5 este se congela o para y activa el otro display el contara de 0-3 ya tengo los diagramas estan en multisim espero me ayuden y me digan en que estoymal o como puedo solucionarlo y si pueden aclarenme el por que de su respuesta de antemano gracias

El circuito esta bien el problema es que no llega hasta 3 el segundo display el cual pienso que el problema esta en la conexion de esa parte...

otra cosa que se me olvido si me podrian aclarar como podria hacer este mismo circuito pero con otros numero en si una respuesta concisa y clara yo la entedere de antemano gracias


una otra pregunta soy nuevo en este foro ytengo varias dudas como estas y quisiera hacer un tema aparte me podrian decir como puedo hacerlo.....gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola blasters

Más o menos entiendo lo que pretendes hacer.
Una cosa por mejorar, primeramente, es esta: Estás polarizando los circuitos integrados con una batería de 12V. pero esos circuitos se polarizan con 5V. cambia el valor de la batería a 5V.
Estoy suponiendo que tu circuito es cíclico, esto es: el primer contador va de 0 a 5 luego el segundo de 0 a 3 y vuelve a empezar.

El contador U2 cuenta de 0 a 5. luego dices: se congela. Pero esta congelación no ocurre con el circuito que tienes.
El otro contador U9 y toda la circuiteria asociada no funciona pues el voltaje positivo de la batería no les llega.
No les llega porque el transistor que tienes está conectado erróneamente. El colector debe ir al positivo y el emisor va conectado donde estaba el colector, de este modo el positivo le llegará a los circuitos que cuentan de 0 al 3. claro si el primer contador se quedará en 5.
Intenta hacer el circuito como está en la imagen adjunta. Te vas a basar en el número de terminal no en el nombre ya que en multisim se llaman de un modo y en el LiveWire se llaman de otro modo.

Más delante procura hacer el mismo circuito pero con un solo 555. De algún modo primero le pasas los pulsos a un contador y después al otro.

Tienes 2 mensajes con el mismo tema, espero no te borren este. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

